# Do you think it's unfair they lowered the bell count?



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it's quite unfair because I can't earn any TBT, how do they expect us to earn it now? I thinks it a really rediculous thing to do


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Just post longer replies and **** 

I made 120TBT the other day from the debates ;D
And if we did earn more, wouldn't TBT be worth less?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Debating is fun, but I'm gonna get banned, but who cares lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Why would you get banned lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 18, 2016)

That's what happens when you **** post.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> That's what happens when you **** post.



I'm not sure but infractions have been givin out here lately they accused me of "joining the argument" so like I can't say my opinion?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 18, 2016)

Didn't they just lower it for polls? from 5 bells to 0.3 for posting a poll? idk maybe I missed something.

Anyway, no, it's not unfair, if you rely on posting to earn bells it might take longer but honestly it isn't a big deal at all? lmao


----------



## Stil (Jun 18, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure but infractions have been givin out here lately they accused me of "joining the argument" so like I can't say my opinion?



I got an infraction for giving my opinion too. Thats another reason why im leaving TBT.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure but infractions have been givin out here lately they accused me of "joining the argument" so like I can't say my opinion?



Oh idk I've never received anything like that

Don't know what stuff you said though and where


----------



## enchilada (Jun 18, 2016)

didn't you make a thread saying you were leaving like 2 days ago?


----------



## Soigne (Jun 18, 2016)

It's not really a big deal for me.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

enchilada said:


> didn't you make a thread saying you were leaving like 2 days ago?



Yeah and then he was like "oh nvm"


----------



## Stil (Jun 18, 2016)

--


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah and then he was like "oh nvm"



figured it was just to stir drama. if someone makes some big announcement that theyre leaving chances are they actually aren't

just post longer, more worthy content. ive never gotten an infraction for "joining the argument" bc i try to give my responses some sort of hearty purpose/genuine interest in them. the fact youre getting infractions isnt because they dislike opinions, they dislike uncivil arguments- the fact i havent gotten any infractions but have partaken in my fair share of discussions proves that. post decent content in your comments/threads and u get more tbt, i think lowering the tbt count was perfectly fine and im glad they did.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2016)

nah it's not unfair when you put things into perspective. this is just currency on a forum, it has no significant impact our lives


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

bullets said:


> nah it's not unfair when you put things into perspective. this is just currency on a forum, it has no significant impact our lives



The forum money is my life lmao. I have such a sad life.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 18, 2016)

Make meaningful posts and threads, or just sell **** to the community.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Maybe now you get less TBT from polls, there won't be so many xD


----------



## piichinu (Jun 18, 2016)

why are you still here?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I got an infraction for giving my opinion too. Thats another reason why im leaving TBT.



their rules are haywire lmao. and ambivalent af like come on why do you even have a word filter when you can go around it really easily


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

I find it annoying how some people get infractions for saying the same things as someone who didn't-- I don't want to make this a...mod...hate...thread....so I'll stop here, but it does seems they're playing favourites a bit.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 18, 2016)

(I'm not sure if we're allowed to discuss this?) but I've also never got an infraction for "joining in the argument" nor for stating my opinion, both of which I do very, very often. I don't think you'd get one unless you were being super rude or not contributing at all and just in for the argument? honestly idk but I don't have a problem with how everything works and is run here, it's actually a lot better than the vast majority of other forums I've been a part of, but I'm pretty new here, so


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

The most I've gotten was a warning from expressing my opinion, and even then the opinion I was giving was outright calling someone stupid so

Maybe you guys just get infracted so much because you're either not contributing anything to the discussion, or outright insulting people. I mean, I'm arrogant as hell but I still manage to keep myself in check enough to not get in trouble so



As for the lower bell count - I think that's to help with inflation maybe? IIRC there's been some of that in the past year or so. It doesn't matter anyway, the easiest way to earn bells isn't from posting.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2016)

Jared, we didn't lower any of the bell amounts for posting recently. The only one that was lowered was poll creation.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

didnt they lower only the amount of bells you can get by posting polls? i remember that i used to be able to earn extra 7 bells if i post a poll. but honestly, its quite unfair to people like who who has really nothing to sell on this forum. posting is my only source of tbt. its already so hard to earn goddamn bells from posting alone before they decreased it.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread should be in Bell Tree HQ


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I find it annoying how some people get infractions for saying the same things as someone who didn't-- I don't want to make this a...mod...hate...thread....so I'll stop here, but it does seems they're playing favourites a bit.



Nightmares, it's impossible for a mod to read every post, so you can use the report button if you come across them. Infractions are not public information though, so there's no way for a non-moderator to see that anyway. Infractions and bans also depend on a member's previous warnings. For example, if someone already received a warning for something, they will likely get an infraction next. If they still fail to stop after the infraction(s), they will likely be banned. And if they come back and keep doing it, they will be banned for an even longer period of time. This is how our infraction system works at The Bell Tree.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

i thought you left tbt


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2016)

Nah it's a way to stop inflation


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 18, 2016)

As far as I'm concerned, if the only reason you're posting is for TBT, you shouldn't be on a forum. The TBT shouldn't be a bigger priority than quality posts.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Nightmares, it's impossible for a mod to read every post, so you can use the report button if you come across them. Infractions are not public information though, so there's no way for a non-moderator to see that anyway. Infractions and bans also depend on a member's previous warnings. For example, if someone already received a warning for something, they will likely get an infraction next. If they still fail to stop after the infraction(s), they will likely be banned. And if they come back and keep doing it, they will be banned for an even longer period of time. This is how our infraction system works at The Bell Tree.



I did report a post, but nothing happened so...yeah....idk

Thanks for replying, though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

shiida said:


> why are you still here?



I'm here because I can be

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> i thought you left tbt



No I didn't xerolin


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> their rules are haywire lmao. and ambivalent af like come on why do you even have a word filter when you can go around it really easily


Ideally you shouldn't be avoiding it to begin with.



Nightmares said:


> I did report a post, but nothing happened so...yeah....idk
> 
> Thanks for replying, though, I appreciate it!


Like Jeremy has stated, not all information is public. The user may have gotten a warning or infraction, you can never tell.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol Tom thinks we actually read the rules phhtttt lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Lol Tom thinks we actually read the rules phhtttt lol



Ideally you all should be. Ideally. I realize not all of you bother to read.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 18, 2016)

I hate reading, like no joke, I bore myself out real fast so no thank you, each site usually has the same rules so I don't read them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 18, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Didn't they just lower it for polls? from 5 bells to 0.3 for posting a poll? idk maybe I missed something.
> 
> Anyway, no, it's not unfair, if you rely on posting to earn bells it might take longer but honestly it isn't a big deal at all? lmao



Honestly, I rarely ever post new threads and I still earn a lot of TBT from posting, not to mention you still earn like 0.2 TBT per vote in a poll (sometimes it gives you none), so I don't see the point of making a thread over it like this.  And why make polls for TBT... there's better ways to earn it lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 18, 2016)

lmao i didn't know they had done this

but just write in discussion threads w/o starting or participating in flamewars and you'll get rich


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2016)

Tbh 7tbt isnt that much to get worked up about. You can earn tbt faster in other ways.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 18, 2016)

Wait I didn't even know they lowered it


----------



## Aali (Jun 18, 2016)

I had no idea they lowered it. I think it's pretty unnecessary tho what did you get before like 7tbt? No that big of a deal


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> their rules are haywire lmao. and ambivalent af like come on why do you even have a word filter when you can go around it really easily



I agree. I think people are supposed to be at least 13 to be on this site if I remember correctly, so they should be able to handle an f bomb here or there or everywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure but infractions have been givin out here lately they accused me of "joining the argument" so like I can't say my opinion?



Just avoid the holy trinity of TBT flame wars (guns, abortion, LGBT issues) and you won't have to worry about getting infracted.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> their rules are haywire lmao. and ambivalent af like come on why do you even have a word filter when you can go around it really easily



One of the things that makes TBT a nice place is the semi-relaxed modding.

Also, they have a word filter but you get infractions if you go around it.


----------



## Aali (Jun 18, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I agree. I think people are supposed to be at least 13 to be on this site if I remember correctly, so they should be able to handle an f bomb here or there or everywhere.



I agree. This is the internet after all. If anyone under 13 is on here posing to be 13 well then that's their fault.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 18, 2016)

Aali said:


> I agree. This is the internet after all. If anyone under 13 is on here posing to be 13 well then that's their fault.



This is actually one of the tamer sites I've been a part of. The rules aren't as strict, but still. Most 13 yearolds use it anyway because they're like in that stage of actually learning meanings and I don't know where I am going with this so I'm going to just kinda stop

They shouldn't give infractions for going around the word sensor, unless it is being used to purposefully hurt someone else.


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

i don't care

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i don't think there's an age limit, i've seen people younger than 13 including myself


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 18, 2016)

Didn't even know they lowered it (just for polls, correct?). Not like it really matters. I'm just here 'cause I like AC, not for a forum currency.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> i don't care
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i don't think there's an age limit, i've seen people younger than 13 including myself



I actually double checked the rules and I guess there isn't really an age minimum. It just says that if you're under 13, you're "supposed" to have parent / guardian consent, but I don't think it's really enforceable. The "How old are you?" thread has 13 as the minimum age, so I guess that's where I inferred that the staff doesn't really want younger users here.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

They lowered how many TBT you can make polls? I didn't know that. How many TBT can you make when making a poll.


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2016)

Aali said:


> I agree. This is the internet after all. If anyone under 13 is on here posing to be 13 well then that's their fault.


ironic considering Justin joined when he was 8 or 9 iirc.


----------



## Seroja (Jun 18, 2016)

what do you usually use your bells for Jared? if you want acnl items let me know, I probably have some you can have for free ^^


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2016)

The bell amount obtained from making polls doesn't bother me, but I had no idea you could get warnings for trying to avoid the word filter? Like can you seriously get a warning for swearing on this site or something?

Also, you shouldn't be getting any infractions/bans/whatever from arguing if you're doing so politely. So if getting warnings from arguing bothers you, then you should maybe throw out the rude tone, sarcasm and insults.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 18, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> The bell amount obtained from making polls doesn't bother me, but I had no idea you could get warnings for trying to avoid the word filter? Like can you seriously get a warning for swearing on this site or something?



I swear a lot on this site and never get warned for it, so I don't think it's a huge deal. I think you only get warned if half of your post is swear words which lowers the quality of the post or if you call someone an offensive term.


----------



## scotch (Jun 19, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I'm not sure but infractions have been givin out here lately they accused me of "joining the argument" so like I can't say my opinion?



they'll punish you for anything


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Jared, we didn't lower any of the bell amounts for posting recently. The only one that was lowered was poll creation.



this is honestly news to me, but I'm kinda glad

maybe now we can have have more threads of some actual substance and not just "X or Y or maybe even Z"



Jared:3 said:


> I hate reading, like no joke, I bore myself out real fast so no thank you, each site usually has the same rules so I don't read them



the sheer amount irony here is absolutely hilarious

this post deserves to be framed

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw seeing all the b& people in this thread, and did I miss some drama elsewhere or is this all just coincidence?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 20, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is honestly news to me, but I'm kinda glad
> 
> maybe now we can have have more threads of some actual substance and not just "X or Y or maybe even Z"
> 
> ...


I think a mod deleted the content on here, I got pissed at a person lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 20, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Just avoid the holy trinity of TBT flame wars (guns, abortion, LGBT issues) and you won't have to worry about getting infracted.



you forgot the depression/suicide/"woe is me" and the politically-charged threads

tbtf's modding has definitely gotten stricter in my time here, but it is still relaxed as all hell when compared to many, many other forums.  i'm still here simply because this place like represents a fifth of my life thus far (i'm fifteen and have been here since i was twelve)
however, what is definitely nice about tbtf is that you can actually post your opinions
the problems all arise when people react to said opinions in a manner that's basically stereotypical of the internet:  "you must be wrong because your opinion differs from mine"
and tbh the moment a subjective element is introduced about something, you're always going to get this kind of stuff
i have had intelligent conversations about the fallacies of the lgbt community before.  i have had intelligent conversations about the strengths of the lgbt community before.  they just weren't generally in a place where everybody could see them, hehe
well, i'm rambling so thanks for reading and please don't kill kthxbye


----------

